# Same day... same tests... different results?



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi... I'm wondering how could I have had blood taken at the same time for duplicate tests (GP gave me a form and Endo gave me a form so I just had both done) and have different results. Maybe it's not a big movement... I'm not sure... maybe it comes to the time the test was processed? It's just odd and makes me wonder how good the results even are.

25 Jan 2013

TSH 5.6 mIU/L(.4-3.8)
TSH 5.3 mIU/L(.4-3.8) YES... same day 2 different results!
Ft4 13.5 pmol/L(12.8-20.4)
Ft4 13.7 pmol/L(12.8-20.4) AGAIN... same day different results
Ft3 4.5 pmol/L(4-6.8)
Thyroid Microsomal Antibodies 1600
Antithyroglobulin Antibodies 25600

Any ideas or experiences with the same thing would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks!!


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Thyroid levels fluctuate throughout the day, so having two different tests done even an hour apart can give you slightly different results. In addition, if you had the tests run at two separate labs, then it could also have something to do with the sensitivity of each lab's equipment and how recently they calibrated it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Minor changes throughout the day are normal.

Did they mention you are in a hypo state?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lani NZ said:


> Hi... I'm wondering how could I have had blood taken at the same time for duplicate tests (GP gave me a form and Endo gave me a form so I just had both done) and have different results. Maybe it's not a big movement... I'm not sure... maybe it comes to the time the test was processed? It's just odd and makes me wonder how good the results even are.
> 
> 25 Jan 2013
> 
> ...


There is a constant fluctuation and also, different labs use different methods.

What is being done about those high Thyroglobulin Antibodies? And TPO? Have you had Ultra-sound, FNA....................anything like that?


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

I had the blood taken at exactly the same time at the same lab... thats why I was wondering. if it had been an hour apart etc I would put it down to what you have mentioned. He literally took 1 vial... for the gp... then with the same needle sticking out... took the second. Thats just why i thought it was weird. It would be no more then seconds between the samples... and the same lab processing. It just makes me wonder about how valid the results even are.

Hi Andros, Yes it's a long story but they know i'm hypo and tell me my 25600 is nothing to worry about (i have little faith in what they tell me). I have more tests scheduled at the end of this month and if the Endo takes no action I have been given details of a clinic here with a more holistic approach... who monitor ft3 and ft4 and also offer a choice of Whole Thyroid Extract for patients.

I haven't been on here in a while but have previously asked LOTS of questions  which everyone is always so great in helping me with. This was just so unusual I thought I would ask about it. I have actually emailed the lab to ask them why it happens and he just replied:

_I am responding to your inquiry regarding apparent differences in thyroid function tests performed on 25/01/13 at Aotea Pathology.
Although the results for both TSH and fT4 are slightly different, they are not clinically or significantly different and are within statistically acceptable limits for the assay performance.
As you presented at the collection rooms with two request forms, the laboratory protocol dictates that they be processed as separate requests to avoid sample identification and transcription errors. Hence the slightly different results as your specimen was analysed twice for these analytes._

Hmmm... perhaps they should give me a +/- .3 next to each result. I guess in the grand scheme of things it's not big numbers but when I'm watching my number like a hawk it just feels wrong.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd like to know if your insurance pays for both sets of lab's.


----------



## Lani NZ (Oct 11, 2012)

Over here in nz the government pays for our blood tests when referred by a doctor or specialist for health reasons. My insurance pays for my specialist visits but I have to pay for my doctor visits and prescriptions (most are subsidised down to $5). For future tests my GP has asked to be cc'd and save having a double up. In this case I only got the 2 because there were different extra tests on each... otherwise I would never have known how much variance there could be


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Boy! I thought I was confused! What you're describing seems really hard to understand to me.

Between New Years Day morning and January 2, 2013, I had blood drawn at four different locations but I don't know how many of the tests were duplicated. The tops of both of my hands and both arms were green and bruised.

The most bizarre lab misadventure I've had thus far was on February 22, 2012. I went in for T4 Free, T3 Free, TSH and a Thyroglobulin Tumor Marker Panel. By the time I drove back home the hospital lab had already called my endocrinologist who had then called me - my Thyroglobulin Tumor Marker Panel result was 5.5 (normal range is "0"). My TSH was 28.900 (normal range is 0.37-4.55).

I was in total shock at first - this was five months after my thyroidectomy THEN I remembered the lab tech had dropped a vial of blood and when I told my doctor she said that probably ruined the test. The next time I had a Thyroglobulin Tumor Marker Panel the result was 0.2.

I'd love to know the explanation to what happened to you! Have you asked the lab?

Lovlkn asked about insurance. I've just had Medicare refuse to pay for labs the pancreatic specialist ordered - the first test was CA 19-9, a cancer antigen specific for pancreatic cancer. I don't know why they pay for so many duplicate tests but then refuse to pay for one that specific, one I'm positive no other doctor ordered.

The ER doctor ordered a TSH on New Years Day morning then my internist ordered the same test the next day...and neither of them knew TSH is not a reliable indicator for an Armour patient. I had another TSH yesterday for my endocrinologist, the person who told me the test is not reliable for an Armour patient.


----------

